# Scheels Big Buck Contest



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Scheels and Aber Taxidermy are sponsoring a Big Whitetail Buck contest again this year.










There are some changes to this years contest:

Big Buck CONTEST

Boone and Crockett Gross Scoring will be used.
Only heads/capes/antlers of legally tagged 2009 whitetails will be accepted. Scheels employees, their immediate families and any members of their household are not eligible to compete. Winners will be notified by phone following the competition.

Please contact Chris Cantler at Aber Taxidermy, 701-553-8368 or 701-388-9265 for specific details or to arrange a separate judging time.
INFORMATION AND RULES:

ALL ENTRIES ARE ELIGIBLE TO WIN 1 of 3 SHOULDER MOUNTS- $500 VALUE EACH PROVIDED BY ABER TAXIDERMY

5 DIVISIONS:
Youth • Archery • Firearm • Muzzleloading • Non-Typical (Largest Overall)

PRIZES AWARDED FOR EACH DIVISION
1st Place: $100 Gift Card
2nd Place: Scheels $50 Gift Card
3rd Place: Scheels $25 Gift Card
Drop Off Your Whitetail Buck to be Scored or wait while we score it
November 9, 12, 16, 19 or 23
between 6:00pm-8:00pm
at the Fargo Scheels freight dock


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Forgot to post this-contest is at the Fargo Scheels only.

Thanks!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

So that means i can bring my 2009 bow deer in to get scored and entered into the contest.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

You can bring it in on one of the days listed, or contact Chris Cantler for scoring before November.


----------



## eliptiabeht (Nov 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## eliptiabeht (Nov 5, 2009)

My understanding on this contest, the 3 free mounts will be by random drawing of deer registered, not by the highest score.


----------

